# Bricked (really well)



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

So, about two weeks ago I bricked my Bionic while getting back on the OTA path and flashing .901.
All was well until I lost root... no biggie, I ran BBB's fix and hard fail. it is now stuck in fastboot and nothing (and I mean nothing) I have tried can bring it back.

I've tried to Flash in RSD lite... both full and minimal FXZ. they fail at varying stages. R3l3s3d Root option 1 and 4 cant allocate alotted space and fail... and I cant push the 901 cdt.bin like others have had success with... so, as far as I can tell I am on .901 without root... system-wise or perhaps some bastardized 886-893-894-901 hybrid from all of my attempts to bring it back.

Anyone have any Ideas?

(I have since bought a Galaxy Nexus so all is not lost but, I digress)

Thanks in advance, forum.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like you tried this already but when I was stuck in fastboot I went here: http://rootzwiki.com...he-update-path/

I started at the very first link. Worked for me and I bricked doing something very similar to what you did. I tried to rsd back to 893 from 901 so I could root then update to 901 again with root and got stuck in AP Fastboot (Flash Failure) screen.

If you have not tried it hope it works
Edit: P.S. PC needed does not work with mac


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried bits and pieces of that post in a (seemingly) futile attempt... but, I will start at square one with it and roll the dice.
Thanks.

Anyone else have any further ideas?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

if you need help pm me.


----------



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> So, about two weeks ago I bricked my Bionic while getting back on the OTA path and flashing .901.
> All was well until I lost root... no biggie, I ran BBB's fix and hard fail. it is now stuck in fastboot and nothing (and I mean nothing) I have tried can bring it back.
> 
> I've tried to Flash in RSD lite... both full and minimal FXZ. they fail at varying stages. R3l3s3d Root option 1 and 4 cant allocate alotted space and fail... and I cant push the 901 cdt.bin like others have had success with... so, as far as I can tell I am on .901 without root... system-wise or perhaps some bastardized 886-893-894-901 hybrid from all of my attempts to bring it back.
> ...


Ok I had this same problem. Its easily fixed. Goto this thread on Bionic Forums.net and READ Carefully posts # 1, 23, and 24. But mainly 23, and 24. In 24 is the download you will need.

http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-development/2133-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method-3.html


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

So following that post(#1) I get a "*fail on process 4/14 flash logo.bin size data phone returned does not match what was expected"*
Any other ideas?


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> So following that post I get a "*fail on process 4/14 flash logo.bin size data phone returned does not match what was expected"*
> Any other ideas?


most of the flash failures are from the wrong usb port being used


----------



## elmobadcat333 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey i did the same thing, thought i was bricked, nothing worked! What does your screen do? If its what i think i have a fix for you! Its a file, let me dig it up and post it!


----------



## elmobadcat333 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/190352-go-back-901-get-liberty-then-hopefully-mod-901-onto.html

Goto post #6 and dl fixcdt file.
Connect phone, run script!
once done it will still be on the fastboot screen,just pull battery and let rebot!


----------

